# Wrongly categorized villager themes



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 7, 2018)

I think most of us find it questionable that Hamlet prefers the Natural theme in Pocket Camp. His required furniture are literally all sporty, and even in NL his house is far from "natural." Did the jocks reject him because he's on the chubby side?

Flip however is a Jock and got the sporty theme, but his look and items are Harmonious.

Who else?


----------



## calamitybot (Jun 7, 2018)

Good thread! I never knew I wanted this until now.
Butch belongs with the cool animals, not the sporty animals.
Bluebear definetly doesn't belong to the cute category. She'd fit best with natural.
Raddle isn't cool! I feel like he would have been modern, but they released him too early in the game to be modern.
O'Hare isn't cool either! Nothing about his look is cool! He should be with the natural or sporty animals.
These are all the ones I can think of, but I'm sure there's more.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 7, 2018)

calamitybot said:


> Good thread! I never knew I wanted this until now.
> Butch belongs with the cool animals, not the sporty animals.
> Bluebear definetly doesn't belong to the cute category. She'd fit best with natural.
> Raddle isn't cool! I feel like he would have been modern, but they released him too early in the game to be modern.
> ...



I almost forgot that Butch is sporty, as his house & appearance is too similar to the cool animals. I think they base it on their preferred items for gifts/shirts. Um they don't even celebrate birthdays on Pocket camp. It's kind of a mess, really. Sometimes you'd think this animal is natural or sporty, and turns out they're different and won't give that essence you want.

Don't know why is June rustic either.

They probably didn't plan ahead until the release of hip animals. The hip & elegant animals all completely match their style even though there isn't a lot of them. Tbh, I've been waiting for the civic set because I cannot predict who would they even be.


----------



## Ebony (Jun 7, 2018)

Filbert is in the natural category, but he is space-themed so cool or modern would have been better. 

Poppy doesn't have that much of a modern vibe. She looks great in the honeycomb library since her personality is normal and normal villagers are known to be bookworms, but overall I think she fits best with the natural animals.

Raddle could have probably be placed with civic animals.

And the cute category has zero males. I would have put Bob and/or Stitches there (although they do fit hip as well).


----------



## PaperCat (Jun 7, 2018)

Even though in NL, Curt's house has Japanese items, when I see him in PC, I don't see him as a harmonious camper, as he definitely looks sporty. 

Dotty doesn't fit the natural theme, as her house in NL is modern.

Moe is a lazy villager. But he is categorized as sporty. I do not see him as sporty.

O'Hare seems more natural than cool theme. 

Poppy doesn't seem modern at all.

Roald should be hip, not natural.


----------



## Roald_fan (Jun 8, 2018)

PaperCat said:


> Roald should be hip, not natural.


I actually would have thought he'd be sporty.  It seems like there's a handful of animals who talk a lot about workouts but aren't considered sporty for some reason.


----------

